# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  ARCAS project, free-flying robot system for assembly and structure construction, FP7, Europe

## Airicist

youtube.com/ARCASProject

facebook.com/ARCASProject

twitter.com/ARCAS_FP7

Coordinator institution - Advanced Aerospace Technologies Center

Researcher - Angel Santamaria-Navarro

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous Structure Assembly 

Published on Jun 7, 2013




> Autonomous Structure Assembly (second robotic arm version) from preliminary experiments presented to the Europeam Commission in the First Project review

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 30, 2015




> ARCAS will provide integrated and consolidated scientific foundations for flying robot perception, planning and control. In particular, ARCAS will produce a framework for the design and development of cooperating flying robots for assembly operations.
> During this third year, research has advanced as planned and the first experiments have been carried out.

----------


## Airicist

ARCAS summary Year 3

Published on Oct 12, 2015




> A summary of the progress in the first 3 years of the project. Force estimation and motion compensation, visual servoing bar detection and tracking, outdoor multirotor graspoing with 7DoF arm and other scientific feats are demonstrated.

----------


## Airicist

ARCAS 4th year

Published on Feb 2, 2016




> During the 4th and last year of the project, R&D activities have been focused in the indoor integrated experiment with:
> - RO-SLAM localization, 
> - Kinodynamic aerial manipulator motion planning using a directed bi-RRT algorithm
> - Priority-based behavioral control including field of view, distance manipulator-observer and obstacle avoidance tasks
> - Motion planning initialization and Optimal Reciprocal Collision Avoidance
> - Trajectories calculation using a centralized quasi-static approach
> - Multivehicle navigation of the planned trajectories including field of view and obstacle avoidance
> - Hybrid Visual SWervoing with Hierarchical Task Composition using a multilayer low level controller
> - Two aerial manipulators perform a cooperative grasping, transportation and deployment of a long rigid bar
> ...

----------


## Airicist

ARCAS: Project summary video

Published on Feb 2, 2016




> This video sums up the results of R&D in the ARCAS Project. The main breakthroughs from the years 1, 2 and 3 are:
> - Force estimation and motion compensation
> - Experiments on force control
> - Path planning with dynamic models
> - Local planning based on on-board sensors
> - Geometric Task Planning
> - Structure assembly with a 2 DoF arm
> - Industrial mock-up application
> - 3D robot pose from camera view
> ...

----------


## Airicist

ARCAS: Fliegender Arm

Published on Feb 29, 2016

----------

